# SVS Announces Its NEW 16-Ultra Series Flagship Subwoofers (SB16 Ultra and PB16 Ultra)



## Todd Anderson

SVS has turned October into “Shock-tober” with the official announcement of two new killer subwoofer models due to be unveiled today at Rocky Mountain Audio Fest 2016. The new 16-Ultra Series, comprised of the sealed SB16 Ultra ($1999) and ported PB16-Ultra ($2499), represents the company’s new reference line of subs. Earlier this week, SVS hinted that this announcement is “the most important product launch in SVS history,” and after reading through specs and seeing images, I’m sure you’ll agree that the 16-Ultra Series is an industry statement.

“The Ultra Series subwoofers have been the most important SVS products for so long that we knew our newest iteration had to be groundbreaking on many levels. I challenged our engineering team to create a signature subwoofer line for the entire industry and not just for SVS and to push the boundaries of innovation and performance as much as possible,” said Gary Yacoubian, SVS president and managing partner. “We set out to create the reference standard for all subwoofers and shake the foundations of the audio world by making this level of experience available to more people than ever before.”

Both models feature a massive 16-inch driver, an unprecedented 8-inch edge wound voice coil, and four heavy toroidal ferrite magnets. This size voice coil has never been used in a consumer-grade subwoofer, and allows the amplifier to exert complete control over the driver with accurate and distortion-fee performance with pinpoint speed transients. SVS says that kind of performance remains true even when driven to nail-popping reference levels.

The driver’s cone material consists of a premium fiberglass resin composite that doesn’t flex under strenuous operation.










_A look at the Sledge STA-1500D power amplifier._​

The heart of both 16-Ultra Series subs is a Sledge STA-1500D amplifier that features fully discrete MOSFET output. It’s conservatively rated at 1,500 Watts of continuous power with 5,000+ Watts of peak output. SVS says that discrete MOSFET output is an upgrade over integrated circuit output stages found in the majority of Class D sub amps, “[unbridling] the nearly limitless power in the Sledge amplifier and [pushing] the 16-inch driver to extreme levels of performance.”

An onboard 50 MHz Analog Devices Audio DSP with 56-bit filtering allows the 16-Ultra Series to present refined output performance with precision tuning down to 16 Hz. This DSP processor can be controlled and tweak via a new smartphone App (iOS and Android) or the included IR remote. Users can adjust and store custom settings for polarity, room gain, phase alignment, parametric EQ, and other DSP functions. Both subs feature a front panel display for use with the IR remote.









_A new smartphone App introduces customizable DSP control._​

Much like other SVS products, the 16-Ultra Series sports robust construction and finishing touches. Features include a double thick MDF front baffle and rigid internal bracing, both of which make for an inert cabinet environment. 

The 16-Ultra Series will start shipping on November 1, 2016. Both models are available in a premium black oak or piano gloss black finish and ship with a protective, non-resonant, steel mesh grille.

For more information, visit svsound.com.



_*Driver Specifications:*_

SVS 16” Ultra-series driver
Powder-coated cast aluminum basket
Four high-grade ferrite magnets
Finite Element Analysis (FEA)-optimized motor structure
Dual shorting rings reduce gap induction and lower distortion
Extended pole piece improves heat sink and thermal management properties
8” diameter, high-power edge wound voice coil
Upgraded Nomex spider for improved linearity and driver control at extreme drive levels
Dual 24-strand copper and Nomex composite high-temperature leads provide a pristine electrical connection from the amplifier to the voice coil
Premium glass fiber laminated dustcap and reinforced composite cone sub-structure ensure a light, ridged, and neutral radiating surface
Low-creep rubber long-throw surround for excellent durability and longevity

*Amplifier Specifications:*

_Sledge STA-1500D DSP amplifier
[*]1,500 watts RMS continuous (5,000+ watts peak dynamic)
[*]Efficient and cool-running Class D topology
[*]High resolution 50Mhz Analog Devices Audio DSP with double precision 56bit filtering is most advanced subwoofer processor available for perfect audio reproduction
[*]Active PFC (Power Factor Correction) ensures the cleanest 1500W output regardless of your home mains supply
[*]XLR and RCA stereo input/output with ultra-wide input voltage for consumer and professional audio applications
[*]Convenient front-mounted display with subwoofer controls and 8 digit LED display
[*]Groundbreaking Subwoofer Control and Bass Management Smartphone App for Apple and Android Devices
[*]IR Remote Control
[*]Three user adjustable parametric EQs
[*]Continuously variable volume/gain control
[*]Continuously variable (0-180 degrees) phase control
[*]Continuously variable (50-160 Hz) 12 dB/octave low pass filter frequency with disable/LFE setting
[*]Main power rocker switch
[*]Auto-On / On / Trigger Controls
[*]3-12V trigger with 1/8” (3.5 mm) TRS mini-jack input
[*]Green standby mode with > 0.5 watts consumption
[*]Input impedance 22kohm (RCA)/ 22kohm (XLR).
[*]RoHS compliant, lead-free construction and world-wide safety certifications
[*]Detachable power cord_

_Image Credits: SVS Sound_


----------



## Owen Bartley

Those look pretty impressive, hopefully we'll see some reviews popping up soon. I wonder what kind of excursion / displacement they're capable of. 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson

Owen Bartley said:


> Those look pretty impressive, hopefully we'll see some reviews popping up soon. I wonder what kind of excursion / displacement they're capable of.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


A lot.

These both look like complete monsters!


----------



## Todd Anderson

A great graphic:


----------



## willis7469

Deeeeeeeeeeeeeelicious!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

What a beauty! Hopefully a giveaway here soon :grin2::grin2:


----------



## Cal68

asere said:


> What a beauty! Hopefully a giveaway here soon :grin2::grin2:


I'm ready to sign up and enter the giveaway contest! :grin2:>

Cal68


----------



## Todd Anderson

Oh... gentlemen...

I *wish* I could tell you that was happening. :surrender:


----------



## Todd Anderson

Here's a cut-away look at the SB16-Ultra, courtesy of Dennis Young who is at RMAF 2016 (right now). Head over to the RMAF thread for more info!


----------



## AudiocRaver

SVS has focused on bringing to the market an object-based, direct radiating surround and height solution that makes a much more immersive experience possible than a reflected solution.

Gary Yacoubian told us that SVS believes that going from 5.1 to 5.1.2 gives a much more immersive experience improvement than going form 5.1 to 7.1.


----------



## tonyvdb

Hmmm, I wonder if they would do a trade for my PB13u LOL
What a monster! I wonder what the 16u weighs the 13u is 155 LBS so this must be around 200lbs!


----------



## Todd Anderson

Shipped: 207 pounds, unboxed: 175.

Get your weightlifting belt on! ;-)


----------



## Todd Anderson

If you live in the Northern NJ / NYC area of the US, then you might want to check out this SVS event next week:

https://www.eventbrite.com/e/svs-electronics-expo-earth-shaking-launch-event-tickets-28200523525


----------



## Blacklightning

I'm qualified and would like to enter this contest. I will pick the SB16 Ultra.

Thank you HTS. :|


----------

